# Great weekend of soccer!



## MicPaPa (Feb 21, 2021)

Some excellent games played this weekend...and how about that SoCal weather, perfect! Above all, kids being kids and having a blast!

Also, A big thanks to all the refs who put our kids first and the beautiful game above bureaucracy...Salute!

Looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 21, 2021)

It is nice to see the kids playing the sport they love to play again.


----------



## watfly (Feb 21, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Some excellent games played this weekend...and how about that SoCal weather, perfect! Above all, kids being kids and having a blast!
> 
> Also, A big thanks to all the refs who put our kids first and the beautiful game above bureaucracy...Salute!
> 
> Looking forward to next weekend.


Major kudos to Let Them Play CA for putting the pressure on Newsom and for filing and winning the suit in SD,


----------



## jimlewis (Feb 21, 2021)

Cannot wait for the NFC'ers(No fun crowd) or the UMBAS(under my bed and scared) crowd to come out and ask about testing and case rates!


----------



## watfly (Feb 21, 2021)

jimlewis said:


> Cannot wait for the NFC'ers(No fun crowd) or the UMBAS(under my bed and scared) crowd to come out and ask about testing and case rates!


The genie is out of the bottle.  Any attempts to put her back in if the circumstances change will fail.  The momentum is not in the lockdown politicians favor.  The citizens have taken back control.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Feb 22, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Some excellent games played this weekend...and how about that SoCal weather, perfect! Above all, kids being kids and having a blast!
> 
> Also, A big thanks to all the refs who put our kids first and the beautiful game above bureaucracy...Salute!
> 
> Looking forward to next weekend.


The first rule of fight club is you do not talk about fight club.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 22, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> The first rule of fight club is you do not talk about fight club.


You can now


----------



## dawson (Feb 22, 2021)

Cases continue to fall and over the last month have been consistent and dramatic for most states and the whole US country. With increasing vaccinations and the number of people that have been infected the near future looks very promising.

The talk about the mutant strains in England and South Africa being more contagious seems at conflict with the fact that cases have been also dropping dramatically over the last month for both those countries. Comments ?


----------



## Overtime (Feb 22, 2021)

LA County posted less than 1000 new cases today (after a low 1300 yesterday)for the first time since October.  The 7 day trend with adjustments might very well put LA county below the 14 per 100k to begin contact sports when it is calculated tomorrow.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 22, 2021)

dawson said:


> Cases continue to fall and over the last month have been consistent and dramatic for most states and the whole US country. With increasing vaccinations and the number of people that have been infected the near future looks very promising.
> 
> The talk about the mutant strains in England and South Africa being more contagious seems at conflict with the fact that cases have been also dropping dramatically over the last month for both those countries. Comments ?


 A doubling SA variant with 32 daily cases is not going to show up against a backdrop of 5000 daily cases.  You would have 16, then 32, then 64.  But who can see a 64 case bump against a 2000 case drop?

After it doubles 5 more times, then it is 2048 daily cases, you can see it, and it's a problem.

On the other hand, a steady state SA variant with 32 daily cases does almost nothing.  

And we don't know which we have.  Wait 3 months, and we find out.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 22, 2021)

dad4 said:


> A doubling SA variant with 32 daily cases is not going to show up against a backdrop of 5000 daily cases.  You would have 16, then 32, then 64.  But who can see a 64 case bump against a 2000 case drop?
> 
> After it doubles 5 more times, then it is 2048 daily cases, you can see it, and it's a problem.
> 
> ...


Here we go again, the "wait xx weeks or xx months" ship has sailed...yet, it never seems to end! 

NOTE: Once they have emergency powers they want to keep emergency powers!

FL vs. CA. Enough said.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 22, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Here we go again, the "wait xx weeks or xx months" ship has sailed...yet, it never seems to end!
> 
> NOTE: Once they have emergency powers they want to keep emergency powers!
> 
> FL vs. CA. Enough said.


SD let them play saying there court injunction allows all youth play indoors & outdoors immediately regardless of any state imposed thresholds, in other words 14/100k doesn't not apply, nor does what tier or color code arbitrarily assigned.

Since those don't exist for pro Sports you can't discriminate against youth sports and mandate something different, equal treatment under the Constitutions.

They are prepared to take CIF to court on Wednesday if that don't update there instructions on allowing full contact practice to begin and games to start on 2/26 without any consideration for tiers, colors purple orange, 14/100k, etc


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 23, 2021)

dawson said:


> Cases continue to fall and over the last month have been consistent and dramatic for most states and the whole US country. With increasing vaccinations and the number of people that have been infected the near future looks very promising.
> 
> The talk about the mutant strains in England and South Africa being more contagious seems at conflict with the fact that cases have been also dropping dramatically over the last month for both those countries. Comments ?


The “dramatic fall” brings us to mid summer levels which was catastrophic and scary at the time.

Are we as a society conceding and accepting these levels?  It’s not like this “dramatic fall” means the virus is going away. We’re just adjusting expectations to people dying.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> The “dramatic fall” brings us to mid summer levels which was catastrophic and scary at the time.
> 
> Are we as a society conceding and accepting these levels?  It’s not like this “dramatic fall” means the virus is going away. We’re just adjusting expectations to people dying.


Mask up, keep distance, wash hands and for your neighbors sake, get the vaccine when it’s your turn.


----------



## watfly (Feb 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> The “dramatic fall” brings us to mid summer levels which was catastrophic and scary at the time.
> 
> Are we as a society conceding and accepting these levels?  It’s not like this “dramatic fall” means the virus is going away. We’re just adjusting expectations to people dying.


The “dramatic fall” brings us to mid summer levels which was catastrophic and scary at the time_ *according to the media*_.

Are we as a society _*why were we*_ conceding and accepting these levels *of restrictions*?  It’s not like this “dramatic fall” means the virus is going away. We’re just adjusting expectations *because their is substantial evidence that youth sports and open schools don't contribute *to people dying.


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> *get the vaccine when it’s your turn.*


Never!!!


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Mask up, keep distance, wash hands and for your neighbors sake, get the vaccine when it’s your turn.


Are you working for the CDC bro?


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 23, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> SD let them play saying there court injunction allows all youth play indoors & outdoors immediately regardless of any state imposed thresholds, in other words 14/100k doesn't not apply, nor does what tier or color code arbitrarily assigned.
> 
> Since those don't exist for pro Sports you can't discriminate against youth sports and mandate something different, equal treatment under the Constitutions.
> 
> They are prepared to take CIF to court on Wednesday if that don't update there instructions on allowing full contact practice to begin and games to start on 2/26 without any consideration for tiers, colors purple orange, 14/100k, etc


Now we are cookin with gasoline.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 23, 2021)

watfly said:


> The “dramatic fall” brings us to mid summer levels which was catastrophic and scary at the time_ *according to the media*_.
> 
> Are we as a society _*why were we*_ conceding and accepting these levels *of restrictions*?  It’s not like this “dramatic fall” means the virus is going away. We’re just adjusting expectations *because their is substantial evidence that youth sports and open schools don't contribute *to people dying.


This is such bs. A couple studies assert that youth sports and school are not the “primary” drivers , provided significant precautions are taken, from which they turn around and claim that people are impervious to Covid at schools and on soccer fields. And also pretend that people just magically teleport to and from those places.  

Thank god these magats didn’t get their way in CA until the vaccine started to get rolled out.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This is such bs. A couple studies assert that youth sports and school are not the “primary” drivers , provided significant precautions are taken, from which they turn around and claim that people are impervious to Covid at schools and on soccer fields. And also pretend that people just magically teleport to and from those places.
> 
> Thank god these magats didn’t get their way in CA until the vaccine started to get rolled out.


RACIST


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> The “dramatic fall” brings us to mid summer levels which was catastrophic and scary at the time.
> 
> Are we as a society conceding and accepting these levels?  It’s not like this “dramatic fall” means the virus is going away. We’re just adjusting expectations to people dying.


What a steaming pile of BS! This is exactly what's making this country and current generation weak and feckless. The sick part is, it's this mentality that is "adjusting expectations" to devastating kids academically, emotionally, and socially...in addition to crushing businesses and families livelihoods.

You see, "as a society" most cherish their freedom and have had about enough of their liberties being infringed upon by political hacks and ever-changing "science."

State & local politicians and teacher unions have been allowed too much power. Maybe it's about time to fire every teacher today...and tomorrow, hire back all those wanting to work in person, minus the teachers unions. Then replace the teachers unions with District Parent Unions (DPU). 

I know, wishful thinking...but a start. This should never be allowed to happen again.


----------



## watfly (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> And also pretend that people just magically teleport to and from those places.


Valid point.  I wasn't ever a fan, but I don't recall anyone from Star Trek getting covid.


----------



## met61 (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This is such bs. A couple studies assert that youth sports and school are not the “primary” drivers , provided significant precautions are taken, from which they turn around and claim that people are impervious to Covid at schools and on soccer fields. And also pretend that people just magically teleport to and from those places.
> 
> Thank god these magats didn’t get their way in CA until the vaccine started to get rolled out.


Hey dummy, you forgot all the goods and services magically teleported to every home by grocery stores, Walmart, Costco, Home Depot, liquor stores, weed shops, etc. You also forgot all the "peaceful protests / follow-on activities" conducted via Zoom and Facetime.


----------



## met61 (Feb 23, 2021)

watfly said:


> The “dramatic fall” brings us to mid summer levels which was catastrophic and scary at the time_ *according to the media*_.
> 
> Are we as a society _*why were we*_ conceding and accepting these levels *of restrictions*?  It’s not like this “dramatic fall” means the virus is going away. We’re just adjusting expectations *because their is substantial evidence that youth sports and open schools don't contribute *to people dying.


This.


----------



## met61 (Feb 23, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> What a steaming pile of BS! This is exactly what's making this country and current generation weak and feckless. The sick part is, it's this mentality that is "adjusting expectations" to devastating kids academically, emotionally, and socially...in addition to crushing businesses and families livelihoods.
> 
> You see, "as a society" most cherish their freedom and have had about enough of their liberties being infringed upon by political hacks and ever-changing "science."
> 
> ...


And this.


----------



## met61 (Feb 23, 2021)

dad4 said:


> A doubling SA variant with 32 daily cases is not going to show up against a backdrop of 5000 daily cases.  You would have 16, then 32, then 64.  But who can see a 64 case bump against a 2000 case drop?
> 
> After it doubles 5 more times, then it is 2048 daily cases, you can see it, and it's a problem.
> 
> ...


Congrats Dad, looks like you've been working on the youth soccer forum addiction by spending less time on it. Glad to see the holding up of the mirror and CHECKMATE has worked for you. I genuinely hope you've found a more meaningful life outside of social media and the family has benefited from your new found time. Good luck with continued success!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This is such bs. A couple studies assert that youth sports and school are not the “primary” drivers , provided significant precautions are taken, from which they turn around and claim that people are impervious to Covid at schools and on soccer fields.


Have you found A SINGLE peer reviewed report to the contrary?  I’ve asked you about 50 times to show us one and to this day...ZILCH!

“Impervious” is your word...Funny how you insert them (them being your own words) that contort the arguement so you can quote conspiracy theories as insults to the poster.  

Winning is fun...too bad you can’t enjoy it.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 23, 2021)

watfly said:


> The “dramatic fall” brings us to mid summer levels which was catastrophic and scary at the time_ *according to the media*_.
> 
> Are we as a society _*why were we*_ conceding and accepting these levels *of restrictions*?  It’s not like this “dramatic fall” means the virus is going away. We’re just adjusting expectations *because their is substantial evidence that youth sports and open schools don't contribute *to people dying.


I agree about youth sports. No, levels are not according to the media. They’re according to facts on the ground- er docs, first responders who deal with the sh** every day.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 23, 2021)

crush said:


> Are you working for the CDC bro?


In a conceptual sense, yes. Just like we all should be.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 23, 2021)

crush said:


> Never!!!


That’s silly dude.


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> That’s silly dude.


Really dude?  Seriously dude?  Exposed poser!!!!


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2021)

@Giesbock What flavor are you today?


----------



## jimlewis (Feb 23, 2021)

jimlewis said:


> Cannot wait for the NFC'ers(No fun crowd) or the UMBAS(under my bed and scared) crowd to come out and ask about testing and case rates!


this didnt take long.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 23, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> What a steaming pile of BS! This is exactly what's making this country and current generation weak and feckless. The sick part is, it's this mentality that is "adjusting expectations" to devastating kids academically, emotionally, and socially...in addition to crushing businesses and families livelihoods.
> 
> You see, "as a society" most cherish their freedom and have had about enough of their liberties being infringed upon by political hacks and ever-changing "science."
> 
> ...


Sounds love Le you’re ready for the next attempt to breach the capital! Whew.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 23, 2021)

jimlewis said:


> this didnt take long.


Someone asked for comments. So I commented. That’s what forums are for.


----------



## jimlewis (Feb 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Someone asked for comments. So I commented. That’s what forums are for.


generally forums follow along with the title they have.  some people change it immediately.  thanks for that.  you arent alone, but are part of the UMBAS crowd.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 23, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Here we go again, the "wait xx weeks or xx months" ship has sailed...yet, it never seems to end!
> 
> NOTE: Once they have emergency powers they want to keep emergency powers!
> 
> FL vs. CA. Enough said.


Just trying to answer the man’s question.  

Some people want to know whether SA variant is going to ruin the fall season.   At the moment, we don’t have enough information to answer the question.  

If you want to go beyond that to argue about what FL v/s CA does or does not prove about covid, please do it in off topic.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 23, 2021)

met61 said:


> Hey dummy, you forgot all the goods and services magically teleported to every home by grocery stores, Walmart, Costco, Home Depot, liquor stores, weed shops, etc. You also forgot all the "peaceful protests / follow-on activities" conducted via Zoom and Facetime.


No, you forgot that people must transport food to literally survive, unlike with education which can be done remotely. 

I never said peaceful protests were a great idea during a pandemic. Regardless, they aren’t an excuse to do whatever the f**k you want. Are BLM protests your excise to invade the Capitol and overthrow democracy also?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 23, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Have you found A SINGLE peer reviewed report to the contrary?  I’ve asked you about 50 times to show us one and to this day...ZILCH!
> 
> “Impervious” is your word...Funny how you insert them (them being your own words) that contort the arguement so you can quote conspiracy theories as insults to the poster.
> 
> Winning is fun...too bad you can’t enjoy it.


To the contrary of what?  No peer reviewed study says Covid-19 is not transmitted in schools or playing sports. It may not be the “primary driver” in many instances when appropriate precautions are taken, but it is still spread through both activities, and the extent to which it is a danger varies tremendously among schools/clubs/sports based on the proactive measures they take, and the extent to which they can given limited funds, especially schools. Claiming we can all go back to school and sports as if everything is fine and everyone has the unlimited resources, knowledge and ability to adequately protect people and prevent further spread is just stupid. People like you are making ridiculous generalizations that everything is fine based on the wildly false assumption that that everyone has the resources and will take the steps needed to appropriately limit spread. We’ve got Grace Karen going around claiming masks don’t work, so everyone go back to school and don’t worry about wearing masks. We’ve got msk357 claiming it’s all a hoax and everyone is actually dying of heartburn, so you don’t need to worry about complying with precautions. We’ve got crush the anti-vaxxer doing his best to spread it to 
to whomever he can and claiming god will save us, and then we’ve got desert hound hitting the bars until it’s time to pick up his kiddies from school to soccer practice.

There is plenty of support for the idea that risk of transmission can be mitigated IF everyone does what they should AND important (but often cost prohibitive) steps are taken. But the reality is that magats are stupid and will not do what they should, so the actual risks, especially in schools, are much higher than you think. In other words, you haven’t gotten to have nice things because you’re an idiot. 
Hopefully the vaccine will protect people from trumpanzees like you. 









						CDC: Teachers played an 'important role' in COVID-19 spread at Georgia elementary schools
					

The CDC investigated outbreaks at six Georgia elementary schools and found educators were involved in all but one case cluster.




					www.businessinsider.com
				












						What the CDC Guidelines Don't Say About Classroom Ventilation and COVID-19 Spread
					

The new guidance focuses less on ventilation than masking or distancing, but research shows some attention to ventilation can help.




					www.edweek.org
				








__





						Factors in the Probability of COVID-19 Transmission in University Classrooms
					

University students and faculty members need an effective strategy to evaluate and reduce the probability that an individual will become infected with COVID-19 as a result of classroom interactions. Models are developed here that consider the probability an individual will become infected as a...




					scholarcommons.usf.edu
				












						Transmission of Covid-19 in NYC schools is low, but classroom conditions can be improved - CUNY Graduate School of Public Health & Health Policy
					

As fall 2020 began, schools around the U.S. reopened for in-person learning, having shuttered in the spring as the Covid-19 outbreak surged. Hard-hit areas like New York City were able to control and reduce rates...




					sph.cuny.edu
				












						The science on COVID-19 and the classroom - Wisconsin Examiner
					

Research calls into question casual assumptions that children don't transmit the virus much and that in-person schooling isn't dangerous.




					wisconsinexaminer.com
				












						COVID-19 Safety Guidelines for Specific School Spaces
					

Desks should be arranged such that students are physically distanced at least 2 meters or 6 feet apart. Zig-zag configurations can be used to maximize the




					publichealth.yale.edu
				












						COVID-19’s unfortunate events in schools: mitigating classroom clusters in the context of variable transmission
					

Widespread school closures occurred during the COVID-19 pandemic. Because closures are costly and damaging, many jurisdictions have since reopened schools with control measures in place. Early evidence indicated that schools were low risk and children were unlikely to be very infectious, but it...




					www.medrxiv.org
				












						Youth sports' response to COVID-19 has failed. Here's what we need to do now.
					

We all want kids to play given the many physical, social and emotional benefits attached to sports. But we need to do so by following good science.



					www.usatoday.com
				












						Experts dismiss survey claiming no extra risk of virus through sports  — The Aspen Institute Project Play
					

A study released last week by University of Wisconsin researchers suggested that SARS-COV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, did not appear to be spread through high school sports. But medical experts are expressing skepticism.




					www.aspenprojectplay.org
				












						PolitiFact - Sweeping claim about safety of youth sports lacks evidence
					

State lawmakers have been among those pushing the Cuomo administration to allow all high school sports to resume, even t




					www.politifact.com


----------



## soccersc (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> To the contrary of what?  No peer reviewed study says Covid-19 is not transmitted in schools or playing sports. It may not be the “primary driver” in many instances when appropriate precautions are taken, but it is still spread through both activities, and the extent to which it is a danger varies tremendously among schools/clubs/sports based on the proactive measures they take, and the extent to which they can given limited funds, especially schools. Claiming we can all go back to school and sports as if everything is fine and everyone has the unlimited resources, knowledge and ability to adequately protect people and prevent further spread is just stupid. People like you are making ridiculous generalizations that everything is fine based on the wildly false assumption that that everyone has the resources and will take the steps needed to appropriately limit spread. We’ve got Grace Karen going around claiming masks don’t work, so everyone go back to school and don’t worry about wearing masks. We’ve got msk357 claiming it’s all a hoax and everyone is actually dying of heartburn, so you don’t need to worry about complying with precautions. We’ve got crush the anti-vaxxer doing his best to spread it to
> to whomever he can and claiming god will save us, and then we’ve got desert hound hitting the bars until it’s time to pick up his kiddies from school to soccer practice.
> 
> There is plenty of support for the idea that risk of transmission can be mitigated IF everyone does what they should AND important (but often cost prohibitive) steps are taken. But the reality is that magats are stupid and will not do what they should, so the actual risks, especially in schools, are much higher than you think. In other words, you haven’t gotten to have nice things because you’re an idiot.
> ...


Don't you realize there really isn't anybody on this board that wants to hear what you have to say. You bring up the same stuff over and over. Soccer is back, move on!!!!


----------



## watfly (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> To the contrary of what?  No peer reviewed study says Covid-19 is not transmitted in schools or playing sports. It may not be the “primary driver” in many instances when appropriate precautions are taken, but it is still spread through both activities, and the extent to which it is a danger varies tremendously among schools/clubs/sports based on the proactive measures they take, and the extent to which they can given limited funds, especially schools. Claiming we can all go back to school and sports as if everything is fine and everyone has the unlimited resources, knowledge and ability to adequately protect people and prevent further spread is just stupid. People like you are making ridiculous generalizations that everything is fine based on the wildly false assumption that that everyone has the resources and will take the steps needed to appropriately limit spread. We’ve got Grace Karen going around claiming masks don’t work, so everyone go back to school and don’t worry about wearing masks. We’ve got msk357 claiming it’s all a hoax and everyone is actually dying of heartburn, so you don’t need to worry about complying with precautions. We’ve got crush the anti-vaxxer doing his best to spread it to
> to whomever he can and claiming god will save us, and then we’ve got desert hound hitting the bars until it’s time to pick up his kiddies from school to soccer practice.
> 
> There is plenty of support for the idea that risk of transmission can be mitigated IF everyone does what they should AND important (but often cost prohibitive) steps are taken. But the reality is that magats are stupid and will not do what they should, so the actual risks, especially in schools, are much higher than you think. In other words, you haven’t gotten to have nice things because you’re an idiot.
> ...


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 23, 2021)

crush said:


> @Giesbock What flavor are you today?


What’s difference between you calling me bro and me calling you dude?  I’m 
that Soccer and other sports are opening and that numbers are declining (thanks to people wearing masks and getting vaccinated).  
Watfly edited my statement to fit his narrative and I pushed back.


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> What’s difference between you calling me bro and me calling you dude?  I’m
> that Soccer and other sports are opening and that numbers are declining (thanks to people wearing masks and getting vaccinated).
> Watfly edited my statement to fit his narrative and I pushed back.


You told me, as if I was your neighbor, to do my neighborly thing by getting bat poison shot in my ass so you dont catch Rona.  On top of that bullshit, you still have to wear a dam mask and no dining in to chow down and having times of fellowship so can talk about all the shit that has happen the last 12 months.  Wake up dude!!!  I only take issue with that.  Carry on soldier


----------



## texanincali (Feb 23, 2021)

It's amazing we live in a world where facts just don't matter.

It really can't be any more simple than, Texas 113.311 positive cases of children 5-17 and California 357,731 as of 02/17 for same age group.  Can someone remind me which state has been open for sports and school and which one has shuttered both?  If you want to see a more accurate number as a % of population, knock yourself out.  It won't change which one is higher.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 23, 2021)

crush said:


> You told me, as if I was your neighbor, to do my neighborly thing by getting bat poison shot in my ass so you dont catch Rona.  On top of that bullshit, you still have to wear a dam mask and no dining in to chow down and having times of fellowship so can talk about all the shit that has happen the last 12 months.  Wake up dude!!!  I only take issue with that.  Carry on soldier


But keep in mind, it’s not bat poison...the greatest biochemists, scientists, research institutions around the world have set aside their ongoing projects to focus on getting a vaccine to us so we can get back to normal. Oh and minor point, but they stick it in your arm, not your ass!


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> But keep in mind, it’s not bat poison...the greatest biochemists, scientists, research institutions around the world have set aside their ongoing projects to focus on getting a vaccine to us so we can get back to normal. Oh and minor point, but they stick it in your arm, not your ass!


I have so many friends who teach and are in the health profession.  4 out of 10 are running away, delaying or trying to get out of the arm shot of man made bat shit.  Me and the wife have land outside of the state with many friends.  We can go off the grid if need be and live that way.  I would prefer freedom of choice but that wont happen.


----------



## TangoCity (Feb 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Mask up, keep distance, wash hands and for your neighbors sake, get the vaccine when it’s your turn.


IGNORANCE!
#ExperimentalVaccine
#IvermectinWorks


----------



## EOTL (Feb 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> But keep in mind, it’s not bat poison...the greatest biochemists, scientists, research institutions around the world have set aside their ongoing projects to focus on getting a vaccine to us so we can get back to normal. Oh and minor point, but they stick it in your arm, not your ass!


Yeah, but a dude who can’t spell and Jenny McCarthy are both anti-vaxxers, so....


----------



## EOTL (Feb 23, 2021)

texanincali said:


> It's amazing we live in a world where facts just don't matter.
> 
> It really can't be any more simple than, Texas 113.311 positive cases of children 5-17 and California 357,731 as of 02/17 for same age group.  Can someone remind me which state has been open for sports and school and which one has shuttered both?  If you want to see a more accurate number as a % of population, knock yourself out.  It won't change which one is higher.


Texans have been dying at an alarming rate in large part because children and adults have spread it much more often. Of course, total positive cases is meaningless to anyone with a brain given the population differences, and also because it depends on the numbers being tested. Cuz, facts.

Oh, and don’t drink the water in TX, assuming you survive the shock the $7000 electricity bill.


----------



## jimlewis (Feb 23, 2021)

crush said:


> I have so many friends who teach and are in the health profession.  4 out of 10 are running away, delaying or trying to get out of the arm shot of man made bat shit.  Me and the wife have land outside of the state with many friends.  We can go off the grid if need be and live that way.  I would prefer freedom of choice but that wont happen.


your stupid is showing


----------



## Y_T (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Texans have been dying at an alarming rate in large part because children and adults have spread it much more often.


----------



## texanincali (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Texans have been dying at an alarming rate in large part because children and adults have spread it much more often. Of course, total positive cases is meaningless to anyone with a brain given the population differences, and also because it depends on the numbers being tested. Cuz, facts.
> 
> Oh, and don’t drink the water in TX, assuming you survive the shock the $7000 electricity bill.


The first part of your post makes zero sense, but loook at that, we agree on something.  Deaths in Texas are higher than they should be.  Mainly down to the big city county judges murdering long term care residents like Cuomo, but nonetheless, they are too high.  They still haven’t reported thousands of LTC deaths either.  I fear they death numbers are worse than stated.

I also agree that number of positive cases doesn’t mean anything.  Two things we agree on. I’m getting worried.


----------



## watfly (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Texans have been dying at an alarming rate in large part because children and adults have spread it much more often. Of course, total positive cases is meaningless to anyone with a brain given the population differences, and also because it depends on the numbers being tested. Cuz, facts.
> 
> Oh, and don’t drink the water in TX, assuming you survive the shock the $7000 electricity bill.


Texans *New Yorkers* have been dying at an alarming rate in large part because children and adults have spread it *Cuomo is an idiot and makes stupid decisions* *(and lies about it)* much more often *than other governors*. Of course, total positive cases *per capita *is meaningless to *EOTL because California and Texas have virtually similar rates *to *and *anyone with a brain given the population differences knows this *Newsom* and also because it depends on the *high* numbers being tested. Cuz, facts *tiers*.

Oh, and don’t drink the water in TX, *TJ or Flint*, assuming you survive the shock *of *the $*15000*7000 electricity bill.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 23, 2021)

Games are scheduled for next weekend.....kids are stoked!

Mask up and stay safe folks!


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 23, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Games are scheduled for next weekend.....kids are stoked!
> 
> Mask up and stay safe folks!


Yes! We have a scrimmage this weekend- DD cannot wait. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## N00B (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I never said peaceful protests were a great idea during a pandemic. Regardless, they aren’t an excuse to do whatever the f**k you want. Are BLM protests your excise to invade the Capitol and overthrow democracy also?


No, you said the protests were “more important”, condoning them during a pandemic.  I’ll ignore all of the ‘re-framing’ of your prior points with calling them ‘peaceful’ and then that awful sentence about BLM and excise, as a blatant attempt to deflect.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This is such bs. A couple studies assert that youth sports and school are not the “primary” drivers , provided significant precautions are taken, from which they turn around and claim that people are impervious to Covid at schools and on soccer fields. And also pretend that people just magically teleport to and from those places.
> 
> Thank god these magats didn’t get their way in CA until the vaccine started to get rolled out.


Hey





Giesbock said:


> Sounds love Le you’re ready for the next attempt to breach the capital! Whew.


Yeah, that's it. *eye roll*


----------



## EOTL (Feb 24, 2021)

N00B said:


> No, you said the protests were “more important”, condoning them during a pandemic.  I’ll ignore all of the ‘re-framing’ of your prior points with calling them ‘peaceful’ and then that awful sentence about BLM and excise, as a blatant attempt to deflect.


Nope. The BLM protests were not stoppable, but that doesn’t make it an excuse to do whatever the f**k you want. Using protests as your excuse to kill people, well, that is a deflection.


----------



## crush (Feb 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Nope. The BLM protests were not stoppable, but that doesn’t make it an excuse to do whatever the f**k you want. Using protests as your excuse to kill people, well, that is a deflection.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 24, 2021)

watfly said:


> Texans *New Yorkers* have been dying at an alarming rate in large part because children and adults have spread it *Cuomo is an idiot and makes stupid decisions* *(and lies about it)* much more often *than other governors*. Of course, total positive cases *per capita *is meaningless to *EOTL because California and Texas have virtually similar rates *to *and *anyone with a brain given the population differences knows this *Newsom* and also because it depends on the *high* numbers being tested. Cuz, facts *tiers*.
> 
> Oh, and don’t drink the water in TX, *TJ or Flint*, assuming you survive the shock *of *the $*15000*7000 electricity bill.


NY has one of the lowest death rates since the first few weeks of the pandemic, due in large part to the .restrictions. As you know, NY struggled early because: (1) it was not aware of the significant spread until it was too late; (2) there were no known ecfective treatments at the time; (3) there was no vaccine; (4) there was no understanding of death rates by different demographics, or how to manage that to avoid more deaths. You dumbf**ks like to blame NY for everything of course, because it fits your magat narrative, but we all know that the high death rate in NY never would have happened if it had had the benefits that virtually every other state reaped from those that went through it early.

There is no excuse for TX and AZ’s woeful showing and high death rates. None. They could have learned from everything NY did right and its mistakes. Instead, trumpanzees like you disregard all of it because Newsmax and FoxSpews tell you that when they aren’t tripping over themselves retracting lies about Dominion voting machines.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 24, 2021)

crush said:


> View attachment 10204


Good morning anti-vaxxer!  How’s your daughter’s pro soccer career shaping up?  Is she signed to a million dollar deal yet?  Or are you desperately trying to unburn all the college bridges that you lit on fire when she was in middle school?


----------



## crush (Feb 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> NY has one of the lowest death rates since the first few weeks of the pandemic, due in large part to the .restrictions. As you know, NY struggled early because: (1) it was not aware of the significant spread until it was too late; (2) there were no known ecfective treatments at the time; (3) there was no vaccine; (4) there was no understanding of death rates by different demographics, or how to manage that to avoid more deaths. You dumbf**ks like to blame NY for everything of course, because it fits your magat narrative, but we all know that the high death rate in NY never would have happened if it had had the benefits that virtually every other state reaped from those that went through it early.
> 
> There is no excuse for TX and AZ’s woeful showing and high death rates. None. They could have learned from everything NY did right and its mistakes. Instead, trumpanzees like you disregard all of it because Newsmax and FoxSpews tell you that when they aren’t tripping over themselves retracting lies about Dominion voting machines.


----------



## crush (Feb 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Good morning* anti-vaxxer!*  How’s your daughter’s pro soccer career shaping up?  Is she signed to a million dollar deal yet?  Or are you desperately trying to *unburn all the college bridges* that you* lit on fire* when she was in *middle school?*


----------



## Footy30 (Feb 24, 2021)

So..... does anyone know if are we going to have refs in Oceanside? (little brothers, cousins, dads, etc, doesn't count) Although I'm happy to play, and I'm glad parents (from what I saw) are obeying the rules so far, it worries me when non-refs ref from an injury standpoint.


----------



## crush (Feb 24, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> So..... does anyone know if are we going to have refs in Oceanside? (little brothers, cousins, dads, etc, doesn't count) Although I'm happy to play, and I'm glad parents (from what I saw) are obeying the rules so far, it worries me when non-refs ref from an injury standpoint.


Let me put it to you straight brah.  I will NOT drive South without refs.  That sucks and is no fun.  Plus, the I5 from Laguna to Oside can be depressing. Lastly and the most important, I'm concerned everyone is trying to cram all these games in a few months.  Parents, you better intervene or your goat will play way too many games without proper training and fitness.  Were all addicted to soccer, let's admit that first.  Second of the Lastlys, dont rush back and slow down.  I know another player who got hurt and is now out for the season.  Slow down everyone.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 24, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> So..... does anyone know if are we going to have refs in Oceanside? (little brothers, cousins, dads, etc, doesn't count) Although I'm happy to play, and I'm glad parents (from what I saw) are obeying the rules so far, it worries me when non-refs ref from an injury standpoint.


There will be ref's. We have had games against other ECNL clubs with them.


----------



## Footy30 (Feb 24, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> There will be ref's. We have had games against other ECNL clubs with them.


us too, but also with "volunteers" from opposing team which make me nervous. (injuries)
 Glad to hear there will be refs, thanks


----------



## crush (Feb 24, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> us too, but also with "volunteers" from opposing team which make me nervous. (injuries)
> Glad to hear there will be refs, thanks


Dangerous conditions with those "volunteer refs."  I call them dad refs......


----------



## EOTL (Feb 24, 2021)

Good thing we’re in CA and have a competent governor. TX has the lowest percentage of vaccinated citizens in the country. And has a power grid that conpletely failed. And it’s not safe to drink the water. What a s**thole.


----------



## crush (Feb 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Good thing we’re in CA and have a competent governor. TX has the lowest percentage of vaccinated citizens in the country. And has a power grid that conpletely failed. And it’s not safe to drink the water. What a s**thole.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 24, 2021)

crush said:


> Dangerous conditions with those "volunteer refs."  I call them dad refs......


Are they as dangerous as dad coaches?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> No, you forgot that people must transport food to literally survive,* unlike with education which can be done remotely.*
> 
> I never said peaceful protests were a great idea during a pandemic. Regardless, they aren’t an excuse to do whatever the f**k you want. Are BLM protests your excise to invade the Capitol and overthrow democracy also?


As is your MO, most of your comment's are pure nothingness.  Your education statement is silly, dangerous, and racist.


----------



## zags77 (Feb 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Games are scheduled for next weekend.....kids are stoked!
> 
> Mask up and stay safe folks!


Is there a link to next weekends schedule?


----------



## watfly (Feb 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Games are scheduled for next weekend.....kids are stoked!
> 
> Mask up and stay safe folks!


Are you playing official games, or scrimmages?

My son's team scrimmaged last Sunday "in the open" with parents in the stands and have another scrimmage this Sunday.  My son has made the most out of the lockdown and never expressed disappointment in not playing games, but I've never seen him happier after a soccer game than last Sunday ("winning" didn't hurt).  I don't think we can underestimate the relief and benefit to kids of returning to some level of normal activity with sports and school.  For both kids and parents it feels like a weight has been lifted off our shoulders regardless of how "normal" you tried to keep things during the lockdown.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 24, 2021)

zags77 said:


> Is there a link to next weekends schedule?


Not sure if they have been posted on the ECNL/ECRL site.  Just circulated amongst the teams.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 24, 2021)

happy9 said:


> As is your MO, most of your comment's are pure nothingness.  Your education statement is silly, dangerous, and racist.


No, but forcing kids back into school without the resources to protect them, many without the health insurance to save them and having to live in close quarters with others where it is easily spread, that is racist. 

Pretending that everything will be fine based on the assumption that schools with fewer resources and more needs will be fine because those with more resources (predominately affluent and white) can manage is racist. Your argument that every school is the same and will be fine is what the Topeka Board of Education argued in Brown v. Bd of Ed.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 24, 2021)

watfly said:


> Are you playing official games, or scrimmages?


Not 100% sure and to be honest, don’t care.  The sheer number of games on the list indicate more of league games but again....nothing official has been said. I also don’t care if the coach from the other team wants to ref.  So many of us haven’t scrimmaged or played outside of our own club is so long just seeing them face off against another opponent is a gift unto itself. That sentiment may change after a few games (looking for something more official) but I’ll cross that bridge if/when we get to it.


----------



## watfly (Feb 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not 100% sure and to be honest, don’t care.  The sheer number of games on the list indicate more of league games but again....nothing official has been said. I also don’t care if the coach from the other team wants to ref.  So many of us haven’t scrimmaged or played outside of our own club is so long just seeing them face off against another opponent is a gift unto itself. That sentiment may change after a few games (looking for something more official) but I’ll cross that bridge if/when we get to it.


Don't tell the refs, but I prefer a coach reffing scrimmages.  Coaches let the game flow and aren't interrupting games for irrelevant fouls.  The other team's coach reffed my son's game and did a great job.   I may be high but I also think players self-regulate their behavior somewhat in scrimmages.  Not realistic for real games but effective for scrimmages.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not 100% sure and to be honest, don’t care.  The sheer number of games on the list indicate more of league games but again....nothing official has been said. I also don’t care if the coach from the other team wants to ref.  So many of us haven’t scrimmaged or played outside of our own club is so long just seeing them face off against another opponent is a gift unto itself. That sentiment may change after a few games (looking for something more official) but I’ll cross that bridge if/when we get to it.


totally agree...can't believe some folks here (and no doubt beyond here) haven't had any sort of local competition for their kids in a year and are already "worried" or concerned enough to write about whether the games are games or scrimmages, whether there are refs, and i'm sure these same morons care about what the scores are too.  HAVE YOU NOT LEARNED ANYTHING THESE PAST 12 MONTHS??

How about just being happy and content in the moment?  Watch your kids play the game they enjoy, and slowly work themselves back into game shape (especially if 11v11) *period*.  Scores, standings, refs ARE MEANINGLESS right now!


----------



## watfly (Feb 24, 2021)

oh canada said:


> totally agree...can't believe some folks here (and no doubt beyond here) haven't had any sort of local competition for their kids in a year and are already "worried" or concerned enough to write about whether the games are games or scrimmages, whether there are refs, and i'm sure these same morons care about what the scores are too.  HAVE YOU NOT LEARNED ANYTHING THESE PAST 12 MONTHS??
> 
> How about just being happy and content in the moment?  Watch your kids play the game they enjoy, and slowly work themselves back into game shape (especially if 11v11) *period*.  Scores, standings, refs ARE MEANINGLESS right now!


I don't think you can always blame it on the parents though, there are many kids that crave the "real" competition.  My kid would prefer scrimmages mostly because coaches don't take scrimmages as seriously as real games and there is more flexibility in scrimmages.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Good thing we’re in CA and have a competent governor. TX has the lowest percentage of vaccinated citizens in the country. And has a power grid that conpletely failed. And it’s not safe to drink the water. What a s**thole.


There are a plethora of "shit holes" in CA too- I drive through them often.


----------



## watfly (Feb 24, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> There are a plethora of "shit holes" in CA too- I drive through them often.


Shit Holes....Figuratively in Texas, literally in San Francisco.









						San Francisco’s poop problem is only getting worse
					

Feces complaints in San Francisco are soaring.




					www.kron4.com


----------



## happy9 (Feb 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> No, but forcing kids back into school without the resources to protect them, many without the health insurance to save them and having to live in close quarters with others where it is easily spread, that is racist.
> 
> Pretending that everything will be fine based on the assumption that schools with fewer resources and more needs will be fine because those with more resources (predominately affluent and white) can manage is racist. Your argument that every school is the same and will be fine is what the Topeka Board of Education argued in Brown v. Bd of Ed.


When did I say all schools are the same?  .  But thanks for pulling this out of page 3 of your caped crusader playbook.

How about this - tell your friends in Chicago and NYC and LAUSD  to us what monies have been allocated since last year to get their house in order.  Politicizing going back to school is dangerous and racist.  Shameful words and actions by adults done at the expense of disadvantaged kids.  But I bet you want more money for our children saving Teacher's Unions.  I'm thinking you need to drive around and loan out your hotspot.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 24, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> There are a plethora of "shit holes" in CA too- I drive through them often.


Trying to stay on topic since we actually have soccer to play (not blaming you for falling into the EOTL shit pile) But you should check out DTLA or take a drive north from DTLA on the 101....mind blowing!

Good luck to your player!  So happy these kids have something to look forward to!!!


----------



## crush (Feb 24, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Are they as dangerous as dad coaches?


No, dad coach brings back triggers that I put behind me.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Trying to stay on topic since we actually have soccer to play (not blaming you for falling into the EOTL shit pile) But you should check out DTLA or take a drive north from DTLA on the 101....mind blowing!
> 
> Good luck to your player!  So happy these kids have something to look forward to!!!


Yes to all of the above- and good luck to yours as well! Gonna be a great weekend with great weather.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 24, 2021)

watfly said:


> I don't think you can always blame it on the parents though, there are many kids that crave the "real" competition.  My kid would prefer scrimmages mostly because coaches don't take scrimmages as seriously as real games and there is more flexibility in scrimmages.


show me a kid that craves "real" competition after a year of nothing and i'll show you a parent 9x out of 10 who is force-feeding that faux motivational nonsense into their brains


----------



## watfly (Feb 24, 2021)

oh canada said:


> show me a kid that craves "real" competition after a year of nothing and i'll show you a parent 9x out of 10 who is force-feeding that faux motivational nonsense into their brains


You may find it hard to believe due to your cynicism, but some kids are self motivated to compete.  Also for most kids its not going from nothing to real competition.  Most teams have been practicing since June with many scrimmaging, they deserve to play games for the effort they've put in.  Try asking a kid whether they would go to practice or play a meaningful game.  You know what their answer will be without any influence from the parents.  A weekend game is the reward for a week of practice.  Personally, I'd prefer my son's team to get a few quality scrimmages in before returning to real games, but I have no problem with a rushed return to normal.  It's been delayed way too long already, but its not about my or other parents ego, its about what is best for many kids mental health.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 24, 2021)

oh canada said:


> show me a kid that craves "real" competition after a year of nothing and i'll show you a parent 9x out of 10 who is force-feeding that faux motivational nonsense into their brains


Put your post to the test. Drive to O'side and stand outside by the front entrance asking every kid who walks in if they want to play a competitive game or any game right now.


----------



## Chelsea dad g09 (Feb 24, 2021)

oh canada said:


> show me a kid that craves "real" competition after a year of nothing and i'll show you a parent 9x out of 10 who is force-feeding that faux motivational nonsense into their brains


My daughter was wanting real games after the first 2 weeks off.  For every parent shoving crap down kids throats, there is a kid who actually wants to play hard and compete not just do passing drills.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 24, 2021)

oh canada said:


> show me a kid that craves "real" competition after a year of nothing and i'll show you a parent 9x out of 10 who is force-feeding that faux motivational nonsense into their brains


There may be some truth to your statement for ULittles, but once these kids hit their teens, their drive is their own.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> There may be some truth to your statement for ULittles, but once these kids hit their teens, their drive is their own.


And, all parents could have an exit question. Did you like watching your child play today?


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 24, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> And, all parents could have an exit question. Did you like watching your child play today?


I bet $$ that most u-little parents said something like this to their players in the car ride home: why didn’t you get past that player? Or why did you kick it wide instead of score? Or why didn’t you just keep it and try to score?  ...If I’m wrong, I apologize for it.


----------



## watfly (Feb 24, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> I bet $$ that most u-little parents said something like this to their players in the car ride home: why didn’t you get past that player? Or why did you kick it wide instead of score? Or why didn’t you just keep it and try to score?  ...If I’m wrong, I apologize for it.


Maybe not most, but too many.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 24, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> I bet $$ that most u-little parents said something like this to their players in the car ride home: why didn’t you get past that player? Or why did you kick it wide instead of score? Or why didn’t you just keep it and try to score?  ...If I’m wrong, I apologize for it.


Your not wrong. Yet, that discussion is a different topic.


----------



## met61 (Feb 25, 2021)

oh canada said:


> show me a kid that craves "real" competition after a year of nothing and i'll show you a parent 9x out of 10 who is force-feeding that faux motivational nonsense into their brains


TRANSLATION: " I'm a shitty parent"


----------



## jimlewis (Feb 25, 2021)

met61 said:


> TRANSLATION: " I'm a shitty parent"


and person


----------



## oh canada (Feb 25, 2021)

When my kids play in a "scrimmage" against another team, they are playing just as hard as if it was a "real" game and focused on making themselves better.  They also realize that playing time, positions, subs, lack of refs, etc. might affect the outcome but at this point after being off for a year, they don't care about scores and standings.  Every kid wants to win every game they play, of course--chess, soccer or minecraft.  But if they lack motivation to do their best in a scrimmage because it's not a "real" game then they're outcome driven and likely got that from their parent(s).


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Feb 25, 2021)

met61 said:


> TRANSLATION: " I'm a shitty parent"


Is it okay for a kid to try to win a spelling bee or a robotics competition?  Is this just a sports bias? Is it possible people have to project their child's lack of motivation by deciding that all kids that are competitive on the field are molded to try to win by parenting?  

Kid: "Parent, can you help me practice my spelling bee words? I want to advance to the next round"
Parent:  
'Look Frida, I don't want to force feed nonsense into your brain. There is no way you are competitive on your own.  Stop being so competitive. "

Stop projecting.  Kids come in all shapes, sizes, drives and ability.  You should try AYSO if all this competitiveness bothers you.


----------



## Own Goal (Feb 25, 2021)

watfly said:


> I don't think you can always blame it on the parents though, there are many kids that crave the "real" competition.  My kid would prefer scrimmages mostly because coaches don't take scrimmages as seriously as real games and there is more flexibility in scrimmages.


While her team has been scrimmaging and even managed to get in a few league games, during this past year my DD's favorite are her random Sunday pickup games


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 25, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Your not wrong. Yet, that discussion is a different topic.


Fair enough.


----------



## notintheface (Feb 25, 2021)

watfly said:


> Don't tell the refs, but I prefer a coach reffing scrimmages.  Coaches let the game flow and aren't interrupting games for irrelevant fouls.  The other team's coach reffed my son's game and did a great job.   I may be high but I also think players self-regulate their behavior somewhat in scrimmages.  Not realistic for real games but effective for scrimmages.


Intra-club scrimmages should have one ref who is known to both coaches, eg friend/family with a certificate, or another coach, etc. Both coaches have the ability to pause the match at any time, leave the touchline for a teaching moment, and restart safely. Line judges should be irrelevant -- if you're close, you're onside, and everyone must call for the throw-in. Gets players talking and pressing their case to the ref, which is a valuable skill to have. Prior to the scrimmage both teams, coaches, and ref agree upon an allowed level of contact-- in general, light bumping is fine but even heavy shoulder-to-shoulder should get you whistled, no going to ground, and contact from behind is extremely frowned upon.


----------



## notintheface (Feb 25, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Is it okay for a kid to try to win a spelling bee or a robotics competition?  Is this just a sports bias? Is it possible people have to project their child's lack of motivation by deciding that all kids that are competitive on the field are molded to try to win by parenting?


It is fine and good for a child to want to win a game. That is absolutely natural. Being a good parent here means telling your child that you will not win every game, and telling your child that it is how you compose yourself _not only when you lose but also when you win_, that sets you apart and will set you up for much more success at a later age. I cannot tell you how many 10 year old phenoms I have seen completely drop the game at 14 because their parents only conditioned them for 9-0 victories as a little, and they got burned out as soon as they started getting 1-1 draws as a teen.

90% of their work rate is done in practice where they win and lose all the time. You don't get hyped up about them winning a take-on in practice; you should similarly not get hyped up about them winning a take-on in a match.


----------

